# My first CZ



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Got my 1st CZ last Wend., a CZ-75 BD Police and so far no problem or issues its been flawless. However it may be my age but the sights on this gun are just to hard to see, target acquisition is for me a problem. I would sure like a sight like I have on my Bersa BP-9cc, on that gun I replaced the it with a Glock fully adjustable rear sight. While its not a night sight the sight allows me a very good sight picture and addressed all sight issues with the Bersa, without changing the front sight. With the CZ I will be wanting to change both sights, as the front sight is just to small. Can you steer me in the right direction on whats avail for the CZ, I really want a bigger sight pic. that's easier to pick up and a larger front dot. Am I asking for something that's not available? As I said the gun is performing great! Now if I had a different set of sights, it would be so much better...Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I know that CZ Custom and Cajun Gun Works both have Sight Sets for CZ's. I even see where some guys have installed "Ghost Ring" sights on their's with success.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll give those a look, it appears the front sight is pinned, but the rear sights are just a dovetail set up. Am I wrong in thinking most any dovetail rear sight set up would work? The front sight must fit only the CZ-75BD? And anything that fits the CZ-75 will work with the 75 BD right?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I understand your dilemma.... as I faced the same issue with my CZ 75-BD Police. My wonderful wife got me a HiViz fiber optic front sight last Xmas. Made a world of difference and actually improved my groups significantly. A little work is required, but not something most can't do in about 15-20min.







Tools needed are a rubber/plastic hammer, a 5/64 punch and a 5/64 bit for drilling through bottom of sight (to make pin fit).







Close up after install...







Another...







Sight is bright and easy to pick up quickly... I prefer the green over the red, but it's personal preference. Photo dosen't do the actual sight justice.









Hope this helps, any questions regarding actual installation steps, feel free to ask. Sight goes for about $30-35 on Amazon and will fit all CZ 75 models.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, I was looking at the Hivis just this morning, I'm thinking Hivis or Meprolight , but I'm thinking both front & rear sights might be a better option for me.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I like a blacked out rear (no dots), but have been impressed at the accuracy i've been able to achieve so I haven't changed em' yet. I may just black out my current rear sights.


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, those pic's are great, tomorrow Ill stop by the range one of the owners their has a CZ-75 he can direct me to any local shops that have sights for the CZ. Plus I can see just what kind of set up he's using.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job TAPnRACK!


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Called Cajun Gun Works and placed an order for there EZ Drift rear sight and the fiber optic front sight. Should have the sights early next week. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely let us know how you like them once they have been installed and tested at the range!


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

I might try this install myself they inc. the correct punch needed to remove the front sight roll pin, and the rear sight is a dove tail so it may not be as hard as I first thought. The fella I spoke with at CGW told me how to go about installing both sights so I think its something I'll be able to handle, I'll also have a few pics of the sights once there installed on the gun.


----------

